

The Rise and Fall of Chinese Gold Farmers Industry - AlanEdge
http://www.wired.com/gaming/virtualworlds/magazine/16-12/ff_ige?currentPage=1
Interesting look inside the Chinese gold farmer industry and how it all began (from Wired Magazine).
======
gamerates
Well from someone that has had Brock try to aggressively buy out one of his
companies in the past and have talked to him many times before... He's a bit
of a well... tool.

Actually many of my experiences with Brock and what his company did the
reputation of the virtual currency industry was the inspiration for my startup
to empower the user to vote with their dollars by providing them information
on the background of these virtual currency companies (startup:
<http://www.gamerates.com>; also provides charts of exchange rates and covers
industry news: our coverage of this piece is at:
[http://www.gamerates.com/posts/show/happy_thanksgiving_from_...](http://www.gamerates.com/posts/show/happy_thanksgiving_from_brock_pierce)).

------
lincolnq
I have some personal experience with this industry. When I was in high school,
I ran a small site selling Diablo II items to people. Walked away with a
little money at the end of the summer, but never figured out how to scale the
business past just the founders, and we had to go back to school in the fall.

It was an awesome experience. Marketing was interesting: we had a very clean,
professional site and made ourselves out to be the "trustworthy" alternative.
Our major competitors had pretty poor quality websites.

------
steve70638
It is amazing to me that Goldman Sachs didn't see this coming. They were
selling a commodity product, had zero barriers to entry in their industry and
were fundamentally in a business that Blizzard was prohibiting. They has huge
risks of competition undercutting them (it happened), Blizzard breaking their
backs (it happened) and even, if Blizzard would ever potentially permit this,
why wouldn't it get into the business itself just selling the goodies from
inventory?

~~~
eru
Or more to the point: Just creating the goodies out of thin air.

------
rms
Printer friendly:
[http://www.wired.com/gaming/virtualworlds/magazine/16-12/ff_...](http://www.wired.com/gaming/virtualworlds/magazine/16-12/ff_ige?currentPage=all)

